# Hello from the Mid-West



## kclements (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone - 

Been lurking around the forums for a bit now, and thought it was time to introduce myself. I am an instrumental composer writing for TV and Film. 

I am always open to critiques and comments on my tracks. You can check out some of my stuff at http://www.soundcloud.com/clementunes if you like.

Thanks - 

See you around the forum -

Cheers - 
kc


----------



## Cruciform (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello! 

Rob.


----------



## kclements (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, Well, Well, If it isn't my good friend from Down Unda. :D 

Good to see you!

Cheers - 
kc


----------



## Cruciform (Apr 26, 2012)

Of all the strange places to meet!


----------



## JohnG (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi kc -- welcome to the forum. Tried your link and it was busy or something but will check again later.

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome to our humble slice of the internet kc. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## kclements (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!




JohnG @ Thu Apr 26 said:


> Hi kc -- welcome to the forum. Tried your link and it was busy or something but will check again later.




hmmm. I tried it just now and it worked. Let me know if you have any problems with it not working.

Cheers
kc


----------

